
Ask HN: Google Discover shows YouTube Ads (despite paid ad-free user) - albeec13
Recently Google updated what used to be known as Google Now &#x2F; Google Feed, (now called Google Discover) on Android.  For some things like recaps of sports teams I follow, it has now started playing YouTube videos in-line, instead of opening the app.  I&#x27;ve noticed it&#x27;s also started serving 6s ads from here, even though I&#x27;m a paying customer of Google Music &#x2F; YouTube Red, and there doesn&#x27;t appear to be a way to stop this behavior.<p>Anyone else seeing this? It&#x27;s pretty annoying&#x2F;unfriendly behavior considering I&#x27;ve been paying for years to avoid this kind of thing, and really inexcusable, since the Discover app is part of Google Search and has access to my account info.<p>I&#x27;m not sure if this is a bug or just Google being Google.
======
BorisMelnik
yes, I am also seeing this and I'm so upset about the change. I LOVE Google
now before the update, these ads just suck. I also am a paying customer
(Google Music, YouTube red, G Suite, Adwords...) and really think I "deserve"
to have an ad-free experience.

my favorite part about Google Now was the wide-range of news it would show,
all tailored to my preferences.

~~~
albeec13
Good to know it's not just me. I've reluctantly been pulled into using the
feed (as you say it has some nice features, and it's right there on my phone
when I swipe right, so hard to avoid...), but this recent change has really
put me over the top in terms of annoyance with Google's tracking behavior,
especially in light of recent changes to Chrome.

I'm hoping it's just a bug/oversight, but I wouldn't put money on it...

